# Cleaning carb body with parts washer?



## crooklyn (May 3, 2011)

Ok so thanks to some great how to's I have removed my carb and want to clean it. I don't want to seperate the carbs, I just want to clean the insides of them.

They shouldn't be to bad, as a friend helped me clean them last year.

Is it ok to take the whole assembly as it is now, and soak it in a parts washer full of varsol?

Then once the outside is soaked and cleaned then I will remove the bowls and clean out the jets using the "lemon juice" suggestion.

Sounds like a good idea?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Take the diaphragms out before you soak them. The cleaner can damage them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah pull the diaphragms out.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It's been my experience that varsol and other general parts cleaning solvents are fine for cleaning oils and greases on most mechanical parts but are ineffective for the types of deposits and buildups found in carbs. Carb cleaners and carb vats like Berryman chem-dip are designed to do carbs right. Like FABMAN says though, with any cleaner, all rubber parts must be removed and with Berryman, all plastic parts as well. That means complete disassembly.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I do clean my carbs in my solvent tank but only to get the mud and dirt off. afterwards they get rinsed off with really hot water, and then I clean up with carburetor cleaner.

and by no means am I saying that is the correct way of doing it. a carburetor vat with a completely disassembled carburetor no plastic no o-rings no rubber only metal is the best way I've seen so far. but I don't have one of them.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> I do clean my carbs in my solvent tank but only to get the mud and dirt off. afterwards they get rinsed off with really hot water, and then I clean up with carburetor cleaner.
> 
> and by no means am I saying that is the correct way of doing it. a carburetor vat with a completely disassembled carburetor no plastic no o-rings no rubber only metal is the best way I've seen so far. but I don't have one of them.


And...its a major PITA to reassemble after vating. I usually just get a few cans of Gunk spray carb cleaner and flush everything out.


----------



## American_made_country_boy (Mar 22, 2021)

does any one have a new carburetor for a quadrunner


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

American_made_country_boy said:


> does any one have a new carburetor for a quadrunner


Again, this thread is nearly a decade old guy. Not likely to get a response.

Try this new website I found... www.ebay.com


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hay...what do you know...Susuki Quadrunner carb on ebay for under 40 bucks. How about that! Maybe someone is selling some mud tires too. 









Carburetor For Suzuki Quadrunner 4WD 250 LT4WD LTF250 LTF250F LTF4WD | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Carburetor For Suzuki Quadrunner 4WD 250 LT4WD LTF250 LTF250F LTF4WD at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## American_made_country_boy (Mar 22, 2021)

Blmpkn said:


> Again, this thread is nearly a decade old guy. Not likely to get a response.
> 
> Try this new website I found... www.ebay.com


thanks again im new to this website and didn't now that there was dates lmao also im not rely good at typing


----------

